# Herps from around newcastle



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,
well spring is here and reptiles are beginning to get active, Here are some finds from around newcastle most of these are from differing locations and were not found in one herping spot, no spectacular finds but I'm pretty happy to be finding them. Please feel free to correct me on an ID if I have made a mistake 

Damn the attachments didn't work any body know how to upload photos from Photo bucket?


----------



## Ambush (Sep 12, 2011)

Hit the image icon .. You get any pics from Wallsend near Wallsend High? Heaps of Beardies there.


----------



## Australis (Sep 12, 2011)

Jordan,
You just copy and paste the links for each photo from your photobucket albums. Copy the links that have




at the end. Various types of link are either beside or beneath each image. 
I look forward to seeing your photos.

Matt.


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

awesome thanks guys, I actualy didn't know about that area near wallsend! I'll be sure to try it next time.


Mods Pleas delete this thread!!!!


----------



## Ambush (Sep 12, 2011)

Lights at high school. go down near the swamp.. becarefull Red Bellies there also


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 12, 2011)

Ambush said:


> Lights at high school. go down near the swamp.. becarefull Red Bellies there also


awesome I will try there, now check out the new thread that I just put up.


----------



## Ambush (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes just did,,, Great pics


----------

